# Invitation Round for 190 visa NSW



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

Can any one tell me when is the invitation round of New south wales 190 visa .third week according to many was the time for EOI invitation but still no chances


----------



## kathak (Feb 19, 2016)

it actually takes 2-3 weeks to get final nomination approval. For my case, it took just 3 weeks.

Inshallah you will get nomination soon!


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Thanks*



kathak said:


> it actually takes 2-3 weeks to get final nomination approval. For my case, it took just 3 weeks.
> 
> Inshallah you will get nomination soon!


Thanks DEAR , according to your time line it took you 5 months to get invitation ?
am i correct that is too much


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

Has any one got any invitation from New south wales ,i have applied with 60 points on 14th of feb .When can i expect the invitation ?
Please any one guide me


----------



## kathak (Feb 19, 2016)

Jamaloo said:


> Thanks DEAR , according to your time line it took you 5 months to get invitation ?
> am i correct that is too much


Sorry I thought that you already received NSW nomination invitation to apply. So far I know there is no timeline issuing NSW nomination invitation.

For my case, I submitted EOI in July 2014 and got nomination invitation on Jan 2016. In fact, my occupation in their SOL since July 2015. So in that case, it took 7 months.

While I applied to NSW after nomination invitation then it took 3 weeks.


----------



## dev_singh2487 (Nov 1, 2015)

have applied with 60 points in November'15 .When can i expect the invitation ?

Any updates guys


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

dec jee we are al waiting , we can hope in MAY , iam really sorry when i see you waiting from pass 6 months ,its aweful


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

farazaidi99 said:


> i submitted eoi as external auditor with eoi 60 points on june 2015- ie 55+5 ( visa 190).
> what are updates? are external auditors being invited by the state nsw ? and at how many points?
> i got seven each in ielts, ( W 7.5, R 7.5, L 7, S 7) but i am thinking of targeting for 79 each in pte A? but i know its a difficult task


You need atleast 65+5 to have some chances of getting invited. Anything less won't get you anything.


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

thanks


----------



## ricky_00 (May 11, 2016)

Anyone got an idea about next NSW invitation round?


----------



## thaussie (May 2, 2015)

I submitted mine on 17th May
Software Engineer (60 + 5 = 65) - NSW 190
Badly waiting for an invite. Please share if you are similar/ invited or any though on when i can expect an invite from NSW


----------



## kshyamsuresh (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi, 
Have u received an invitation yet??


----------



## mahesh113 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello, 

I got NSW invite yesterday. need to fill a form with AUD 300 fee.
How much time it will take to send me invite for Visa??


----------



## akhan08 (Sep 23, 2016)

I have applied in Occupation ANZO code 233311 Electrical engineer. My skill assessment is approved. My last update in skill select was in June 2016 while skill select application for invitation was lodged in January 2016. My Overall band score is 7 but in writing I got 6.5 so I am in competent English. My score is 55 + 5 = 60 points and I have applied for skill nominated 190 visa for NSW. What is expected month I may receive invitation to apply?


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

All applicants being nominated by a state or territory government (subclasses 190 and 489) are not subject to to monthly invitation rounds and will automatically receive an invitation once the nomination has been approved.

Source - Australian Skillselect updates


----------



## harry.aus2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I've a quick query about uploading the documents for 190 NSW State sponsorship. I'm not claiming any points for Experience though ACS has considered 1.5 years. Do I have to upload the documents even though no points will be claimed.

Please Advise!


----------



## mpsnarang (Feb 7, 2017)

I got a nsw invite on feb 09 and applied on feb 14. Waiting anxiously. What are the next steps:

1. Does accepting invite means 190 nomination?
2. Are there rejections after the invite?

Applied for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points


----------



## Markuz (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi there,

I want to apply for NSW sponsorship asap, but I'm not sure whether I am eligible.
Passport: Germany
Age: 30
Occupation: General Electrician (341111)
Positive outcome skills assessment: end September 2016 (10 points)
IELTS:7
Years of experience overseas: 0 years
Years of experience in Australia: 1? (got the skills assessment done last August and have been working for a licenced Electrician since, however, received the provisional licence issued by Fairtraiding at the beginning of this year) 
Secondary level study: will be finishing an advanced diploma in less than a month and qualify for the Australian minimum study requirements 

My question is whether I can claim 5 points for one year of skilled work in Australia since I received the licence later than the positive outcome of the skills assessment. Is the DIBP interested in the licence at all or just the skills assessment when it comes to awarding points for skilled work?

I would be grateful for any help I could get.

Regards


----------

